# Kind of critical



## GK1918 (Sep 30, 2013)

The job, a valve in block engine to be counter bored for valve seat inserts.  The depth cut is no problem, but getting the OD is, because
the OD of the new seats are comming in at  + .001 .0015 or -.001 .0015 whatever. These are press fit and the new seats are in the shop
freezer. I cant screw this up.  My problem is sneakin up to this press fit.  The main problem is the boring head being in the way because I do want minimal quill hangin down.  Inside mic no good I cant read it, snap gauge the fat end is too fat, really too big cause the depth is
.215. Inside calipers, dial calipers digi calipers all I woundnt trust my life on. My only way is-the bottom of the new seats are champered
and Ive been eyeballing that.  But one insert went in with a brass hammer although I will stake it. So each operation has to be tailer made.
so the question #1 no room, #I cant see it and three I searched all sites for some kind of thin snap gage with no avail and #4 I think I will
machine a polished ball end gage..I just cant find any snaps with small balls?  I'd show exactly what I need but my new two week old scanner
printer already took a dump.   An 90 degree forked ball indicator is what i need never seen one.


----------



## rgray (Sep 30, 2013)

Counterbore cutter like this one from Goodson.com would be nice. Expensive but nice. Used to get brazed carbide ones like this that were less expensive but I don't see them in the catalog anymore. They may still have them I didn't spend alot of time looking. They also have a fancy adjustable that is real expensive. They are already sized .001-.0015 undersized for the press fit. The measurements your getting may be some out of roundness that takes care of itself when pressed in. Otherwise I'd just have extras and toss ones that are not correct. This style cutter is quick and eliminates the diameter question then you just have to worry about depth. I think the seats should always be staked in.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 30, 2013)

rgray said:


> Counterbore cutter like this one from Goodson.com would be nice. Expensive but nice. Used to get brazed carbide ones like this that were less expensive but I don't see them in the catalog anymore. They may still have them I didn't spend alot of time looking. They also have a fancy adjustable that is real expensive. They are already sized .001-.0015 undersized for the press fit. The measurements your getting may be some out of roundness that takes care of itself when pressed in. Otherwise I'd just have extras and toss ones that are not correct. This style cutter is quick and eliminates the diameter question then you just have to worry about depth. I think the seats should always be staked in.



Wonder if one couldn't rent one from a automotive parts house?  Would beat buying one for one job.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 30, 2013)

Link for comparison only. I am not affiliated in any way. There will do what you ask.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-150mm-INS...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fe800433

 "Billy G"


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, those forked indicators is what I had in mind.  Needless to say; and (dont hit me) I ground a snap gage, succesfull, job done.
this is the last seat insert.  the freeser helped a little a  .001 or 2.   Anyone doing these jobs use the old mans test, a vaccume on the outlet
ports, watch it slam ,  suck the valve down,  so much, the vac hose stays right there.  That means ya did your homework!!!!!


----------

